# Sexting Friend???



## PurpleProse (Oct 2, 2011)

so i was sitting at a very long red light today, daydreaming as i always do. and the thought hit me. i want a sexting friend. now this thought wasnt all that random. i mean, ive thought about it before but today i was just like...ok, now i want one.
do any of you guys have one? i find the idea to be quite interesting LOL can u tell that im single? :blushed:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I find sexting to be incredibly boring....


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got an on and off sext buddy. We met online and have no plans to ever get together face to face, so the "relationship" is cyber only, which makes it almost like fantasy play. I do not have a taste for photos, but more prefer really hot interactive chat/writing. I am not in a romantic relationship and am unlikely to be in the foreseeable future. This sexting partner - become good friend - fits the bill for the time being - weird as that might seem to some.

I would certainly prefer a real relationship, but if that is not in the cards, do not mind passing the time this way too terribly much.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't trust anyone with my naked pictures!


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Ooooohhhh baby! I feel your hard wad touching my smooth silky Apple keyboard. Would you like to type out my name baby?!?! Type my name bitch! Type my name! OOOOooooh yessss! Ty... ppppp... e...... e... m...y....


----------



## SaturnComesBackAround (Oct 4, 2011)

slyspy said:


> I wouldn't trust anyone with my naked pictures!


Hmm but you have some then


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I wouldn't see the benefit in having a sexting buddy. I honestly would find it to be a waste of time and texts.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Sexting to me is like writing down the word "cake" and expecting it to fill me up. 

That said ... everyone has their fancies - can't really say what works for someone won't work for someone else. 

But if I had someone to have sext with, I'd probably end up calling her and having phone sex with her. That's a little more fulfilling for me.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

why not just get a boyfriend and text him sextily? why go to the trouble of initiating any kind of relationship if you arent really going to have sex?


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

Some people prefer reading erotica than watching porn. 
But anyways, I can see how sexting could have its upsides: leaves more to the imagination, less personal, less awkward, more thought out.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

I prefer skin on skin action, thanks. Plus, I'm not good with visualizing, I need visuals.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting how the responses vary depending on what turns people on. I am much more into erotic lit than porn and only have sex with a low % of those I get in relationships with. So, for me, it makes sense - avoids complications, is more like fantasy play when I do not feel any face to face chemistry, and satisfies my innate enthusiasm for sexy writing.

For those who are more visual or do tend to get to know people sexually in reality, then I can see it being a waste.

I would add that, like porn for me, the initiation of such play is the hot part. After awhile, it loses its charm and becomes boring.


----------



## Lorz (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm in a ldr and my boyfriend and I sometimes sext. It's not ideal but it makes an change from us always doing the same thing. There aren't a lot of ways to mix it up in the bedroom when you live 500 miles apart.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I wouldn't see the benefit in having a sexting buddy. I honestly would find it to be a waste of time and texts.


Are you saying you don't have an unlimited plan? Get with the times, Fizz.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I find sexting to be incredibly boring....


I can't imagine having a relationship with someone solely for the purposes of sexting. That's a very bizarre concept to me.

OTOH, sexting on occasion can make for great foreplay with your significant other, at least that's been my experience. To emphasize, "on occasion" - it's not something I do often, maybe once every month or so (and not on a schedule).


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> I prefer skin on skin action, thanks. Plus, I'm not good with visualizing, I need visuals.


Do you figure that this may be a typical point of departure between S's and N's?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> I can't imagine having a relationship with someone solely for the purposes of sexting. That's a very bizarre concept to me.
> 
> OTOH, sexting on occasion can make for great foreplay with your significant other, at least that's been my experience. To emphasize, "on occasion" - it's not something I do often, maybe once every month or so (and not on a schedule).


I'm in a long distance relationship, it's still boring. I just can't get into it. I prefer phone sex to just.. texting.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I'm in a long distance relationship, it's still boring. I just can't get into it. I prefer phone sex to just.. texting.


Well, "foreplay" for me implies sex soon thereafter, like same day, so I agree that it's not going to work so well in a LDR.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

I prefer actual sex... I cannot see sexting as very satisfying for me, personally, but I'm not against telling my partner what I'm in the mood to do when I am going to be seeing him later. But now that I think about it, I'm sure my SO would be interested in it if it included visuals.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

My girlfriend's job has her taking short trips (typically 2-3 nights) out of town around two weeks out of every month. We've tried Skyping instead of just talking on the phone, and have even Skype-sexed on a couple of occasions but we've found that seeing each other on the screen without being able to touch each other tends to be as frustrating or more than just talking on the phone, so we don't do it. We've never sexted when she's out of town.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Do you figure that this may be a typical point of departure between S's and N's?


I think it most likely is. I appreciate imagination and vizualization, but I wouldn't find nearly as much satisfaction in it. An N could probably play it out in their heads much easier, while I would use my imagination to convey what I wanted to do in a creative way but I wouldn't be able to visualize it.

I haven't tried sexting, but I have tried phone sex with an ENFP. She got off twice, I had to go watch porn afterward.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> I think it most likely is. I appreciate imagination and vizualization, but I wouldn't find nearly as much satisfaction in it. An N could probably play it out in their heads much easier, while I would use my imagination to convey what I wanted to do in a creative way but I wouldn't be able to visualize it.
> 
> I haven't tried sexting, but I have tried phone sex with an ENFP. She got off twice, I had to go watch porn afterward.


Yeah, it makes sense. My NX girlfriend and I can definitely arouse each other verbally or via text, and I can be quite detailed in describing what I'm "doing", and of course especially focusing upon what she physically responds to in that regard (her neck is very much an erogenous zone for her, for example). Our imagination in that situation is our porn - we don't need the literal images.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Vivid imaginations or being able to visualize something have NOTHING to do with type ffs. 

I thought sexting was something you did when you were in a relationship/a horny teenager who didn't know how to initiate sex/someone who didn't know how to use google/a pic collector. I enjoy erotic literature too, I write smut in fact....but I only text people if I can't see them all the time or to say "meet me here at 12, thanks" blah blah blah so a sexting friend seems a bit....needless in so many aspects. But to each their own. I'm just wondering if this is such an uncommon thing how you'll find someone to do it with but I might be wrong.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Vivid imaginations or being able to visualize something have NOTHING to do with type ffs.


I didn't say it did, I said the satisfaction you get from it as a sensor would be lesser than an intuitive. Especially when you haven't had a previous glimpse to go by. It would just seem silly and unproductive.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

DustyDrill said:


> I didn't say it did, I said the satisfaction you get from it as a sensor would be lesser than an intuitive. Especially when you haven't had a previous glimpse to go by. It would just seem silly and unproductive.


Anyone who has a sex life would see it that way I think.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Anyone who has a sex life would see it that way I think.


Even if mine suddenly halted, I wouldn't take part in such silliness. That's what porn is for.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

DustyDrill said:


> Even if mine suddenly halted, I wouldn't take part in such silliness. That's what porn is for.


Exactly. 

So then people who have a sex life/people who utilize porn instead of going to the effort of getting someone to send them dirty texts.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

ManhattanINTP said:


> Are you saying you don't have an unlimited plan? Get with the times, Fizz.


I'm not sure what I have, the phone makes scary noises and I hide from it :sad:


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Vivid imaginations or being able to visualize something have NOTHING to do with type ffs.


Please explain.


----------



## PurpleProse (Oct 2, 2011)

in a nutshell to each his own. since i havent had sex yet, the idea of sexting is like "whoa." i can see y that wouldnt be enough for someone with experience. also, i found it funny that for some, sexting would be silly..but not porn? porn makes me laugh lol its more like comedy.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Please explain.


Nothing physical has anything to do with functional attitudes. How could your attitude improve your physical imagination? They are separate things. I can see things very clearly in my mind's eye, it's absolutely ridiculous to say this has anything to do with how I view the world.



PurpleProse said:


> in a nutshell to each his own. since i havent had sex yet, the idea of sexting is like "whoa." i can see y that wouldnt be enough for someone with experience. also, i found it funny that for some, sexting would be silly..but not porn? porn makes me laugh lol its more like comedy.


I don't see a huge difference between porn and sexting.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

slyspy said:


> I wouldn't trust anyone with my naked pictures!


I used to think that also... then I became a nude model for photography and art classes. There was a contract the students had to sign though, so I wasn't too worried about it.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> I don't see a huge difference between porn and sexting.


Do you think it would be more sensual having two way communication or are you indifferent?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

qjshanley said:


> Do you think it would be more sensual having two way communication or are you indifferent?


That's a good question. If I want sensual communication I can get that from someone without sexting. I think I can benefit from porn (and it doesn't require as much time or effort) if I'm looking for sensuality and I don't have someone there with me/I'm in the mood for some alone time instead.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I find it grossly humorous when a friend accidentally sends me a sextext. 

::Me minding my own business, I could be clipping my toenails:: 

dingding

*BAM! *

And I think: Ohh FUCK MY EYES!!!!!!!!!! WTF? OEWIUROISKDJFLSAJ

Text reply: Dude, that was gross--- That was absolute fail on your part.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

...and then she slowly climbed out of bed with Fredericks of Hollywood lingerie. I parted my lips and breathed heavily. The lustful seduction about to awaken my most secret desires. Her hair moves like a whirling Dervish in the shadows of the fireplace...


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

One of my "friends" texted me a while back and asked me if I wanted to "sext".... I didn't even know what it was. So he had to explain it to me.... I thought about it for a minute and then answered...."um, yeah, how about no.....let's make that a HELL NO. I'm frustrated enough as it is....how is that going to help my situation??" To each his own but I'll hold out for the real thing....I need emotion dammit.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

antiant said:


> Ooooohhhh baby! I feel your hard wad touching my smooth silky Apple keyboard. Would you like to type out my name baby?!?! Type my name bitch! Type my name! OOOOooooh yessss! Ty... ppppp... e...... e... m...y....


Would you...like to be my sexting buddy?

I'll type your name like you woudn't _believe_ ;P


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

antiant said:


> Ooooohhhh baby! I feel your hard wad touching my smooth silky Apple keyboard. Would you like to type out my name baby?!?! Type my name bitch! Type my name! OOOOooooh yessss! Ty... ppppp... e...... e... m...y....


lolz.........


----------

